# Inside Amy Schumer: Season 4 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97154[/img] 
*Title: Inside Amy Schumer: Season 4* 

*Movie:* :2.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*69




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97162[/img]*Summary*
With every rise comes a fall (or at least a valley) from the top. Amy Schumer was riding on top of the world for several years, with successful stand up acts, and a multi season TV sketch comedy show that was making her famous. However, the foul-mouthed comedian has had a really bad run of poor luck lately. It seems that everything she puts her hand to is coming back tainted and with poor consumer feedback. A few months back she released a new Comedy Central special that just bombed BADLY with fans (so badly that many people blamed her blatant politicizing of the election as a factor in her demise), and now her last season of “Inside Amy Schumer” is about as flat as a dime on the pavement. Coming from a career long Amy Schumer fan, this was a big surprise as I watched my way through the latest season, only to find that I really couldn’t find anything to laugh at this year.

I’ve said it before, and I’ll say it again. Comedy is very subjective, and no matter how popular or unpopular a comedian is, there will always be fans and there will always be detractors based upon their personal tastes for humor. Myself personally, I’ve always liked Amy as the bad girl who makes fun of her weight, but she DOES take a bit of acquired taste. So much so that it took me over a season to get into the show. While she has some hit and miss portions of the sketch comedy show (any sketch comedy show has these ups and downs. Even Dave Chappelle, as popular as he was, couldn’t hit EVERY bullseye he fired out), but this season was one giant miss after miss after miss. I found only half a dozen 5-6 minute skits that even brought a smile to my face, instead of the other way around. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97170[/img]
Much of the hoopla around her bad ratings and unfunny jokes this last year seems to stem from Amy’s rabid desire to turn the show into a political statement. The 2nd episode of the disc turns drastically anti-gun as she brings on a spokesperson for Everytown USA and uses some pretty blatant anti 2nd amendment skits to try and get her point across. Then there’s jabs at the election and even more politicizing in a way that just couldn’t even garner a smile (although the “madame president” skit actually got a lone chuckle out of me). HOWEVER, her misfires aren’t just focused around the political side. Even her normal “look at me, I’m a naughty girl” skits just left me scratching my head and wondering “where did all the talented joke writers go”?

Like normal, the guest stars make up a big portion of the skits and we’ve got a bunch of decently big name stars this year (although not nearly as big as previous years). Bill Hader once again returns, and we have Julia Stiles, David Spade, Amber Rose Amber Tamblyn and Lena Dunham (*shudder). Sadly even they can’t save the jokes as their inclusion is usually very flat and sterile in a show that used to thrive on being edgy and in your face. 





*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA




*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97178[/img]Like the last 3 seasons, "Inside Amy Schumer" is shot on Digital video, and looks great on DVD. It may not be in Hi def like the broadcast show is, but the detail and the shiny polished nature of the show almost maxes out the quality that DVD can bring to the table. The little skits are shot well, with hi quality equipment, rendering excellent detail across the board, whether it be from the stand up bits, or the pre-recorded skits. black levels remain strong and full of shadow detail and the disc doesn't show any signs of macroblocking across the 2 DVD-9's. If this sounds familiar to my season 3 and season 1+2 review, that's because season 4 doesn't really differ in how it looks on DVD. It's a solid presentation and one that is fantastic for a 480p encode. 









*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97186[/img]Once again, "Inside Amy Schumer" carries a very basic 2.0 Dolby Digital track that spends a majority of the time dealing with dialog. As a standup and sketch comedy show there's not a whole lot of dimensionality or dept to it, but the vocals are crisp and cleanly replicated at all times. There's a few times where the theme song or audience participation adds a "fuller" feeling to the track, but really this is just a simple dialog driven show that does what it does quite well. The sketches have a few moments of channel separation and some ambient noise floods in from sides in a directional shift, and the LFE gets a few moments to pop and boom in the simple 2.0 track. 








[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97194[/img]*Extras* :1.5stars:
• Inside Amy Schumer's Writers Room 
• Outtakes









*Overall:* :3.5stars:

Season 4 of "Inside Amy Schumer" is truly bizarre. I have to wonder if Amy can pull herself out of these doldrums that she has gotten herself into, comedically speaking. I usually like a good majority of her stuff as I have a sort of twisted sense of humor, but the jokes just fell flat as a pancake in nearly EVERY single episode. Some of the skits still brought a little chuckle now and again, but the majority of the time I was left wondering where all the funny jokes were. I'm not sure whether it was Amy's desire to ripple politics in throughout the season, or because she's just in a bad slump, but either way, this season was a really big letdown from an already sliding season 3. Fans may still want to check it out, but most people are going to notice that this year was a big let down in the laugh department. Audio and video are excellent for a DVD, but the extras are even slimmer than last season. personally I'd skip this season as there is little humor involved. 




*Additional Information:*

Starring: Amy Schumer
Created by: Amy Schumer
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 5.1
Studio: Comedy Central
Rated: NR
Runtime: 192 Minutes
DVD Release Date: May 9th 2017



*Buy Inside Amy Schumer: Season 4 On DVD at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Skip It​*







More about Mike


----------



## jaketillerson (May 11, 2017)

I think it's not JUST about getting political. Amy Shumer isn't as funny as she thinks she is. Also, I don't care for how crude she can get.


----------

